# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Peques e imitación

## Pulgas

Que los niños pueden imitar lo que hace el mago, lo que ven en las películas, etc. es algo que ya he os hablado muchas veces. Pero como en ocasiones lo sabemos y no lo queremos tener del todo en cuenta, aquí dejo una noticia real.
Su protagonista ya no es una niña, sino una joven de 21 años a la que se presume madurez.
De todas maneras, y por imitación... ¡La que montó!
Quizás nos sirva, si nopara debatir (ya hemos hablado mucho de esto) sí para reflexionar de nuevo.

La noticia la saco del periódico mdzonline
http://www.mdzol.com/mdz/nota/173116...-Harry-Potter/

*Incendió su casa por imitar a Harry Potter*
*Una chica de 21 años provocó un incendio en su casa, en el que resultó intoxicada, al intentar copiar una poción mágica del famoso mago. Dos equipos de bomberos tardaron una hora en apagar el fuego*
*Una chica de 21 años provocó un incendio en su casa, en el que resultó intoxicada, al intentar copiar una poción mágica de HARRY POTTER.
*
La pócima del pequeño mago creado por Joanne Kathleen Rowling estaba compuesta por jabón, aceite, alcohol, líquido de limpieza bucal y dentífrico que había que mezclar en un vaso de plástico y luego calentar. 

La combinación y el calentamiento de estas sustancias, altamente exotérmicas, produjo un incendio en el cuarto de baño, donde se encontraba la joven, cuya identidad no ha sido revelada. 

Parte del apartamento, situado al noroeste de Madrid, quedó destruido. Los dos equipos de bomberos que acudieron al lugar tardaron casi una hora en apagar totalmente el incendio, que no ha afectado a los apartamentos vecinos.

----------


## lucya1983

estoy sorprendida!!!!! una cosa esque tenemos que tener mucho cuidadado con los peques pero alguien de 21 años...
no se me he quedao flipando!!!
un saludo

----------


## Pulgas

A mí lo que más me sorprende es que a los 21 años no se haya dado cuenta todavía de que...




> La pócima del pequeño mago creado por Joanne Kathleen Rowling estaba compuesta por jabón, aceite, alcohol, líquido de limpieza bucal y dentífrico que había que mezclar en un vaso de plástico y luego calentar.


... Un vaso de plástico no se debe calentar, y menos con productos alcohólicos o aceitosos en su interior.
Pero, si eso lo hace una chica de 21 años por imitación, ¿qué no intentará un peque con 8?

----------


## Magnano

eso es un tema bastante difícil de tratar, esto hace que se limite mucho a la magia, como el post que ha abierto ahora magic molon, sobre lo de sacar papel de la boca, quién dice que los peques no comeran papel solo por imitar al mago?
Ahora no tengo mucho tiempo, luego expongo mis ideas

un abrazo

----------


## mariaje

Que fuerte, precisamente le puse a magic molon en el hilo del papel que no creia que debia sacar de su espectaculo ese juego , pero... UUUPPPSSS!!!
 Me equivoqué, sí que es posible que un niño trate de imitar al mago, aunque solamente sea por curiosidad, aunque claro, tenemos que tener en cuenta que en esta noticia.... la protagonista no es ninguna niña!!. Si os digo yo, que somos casi peor los adultos que los niños...!

----------


## chicarron

Esta claro que hay que tener "precaución", sobretodo vosotros que os dedicais a magia infantil, pero sin llegar a ser una obsesion. Cierto es que imitan a los adultos (peliculas, dibujos, juegos de consola, magia, etc) Y digo lo de la obsesion pq podriamos llegar a penar que ahora cualquier chaval podria ver la formula de la chica esta leida en este foro  y llevarla a la practica, eso si, sin calentarlo en un vaso de plastico como se ha recalcado, tal vez le de por meterlo en una olla dentro del microondas. 
Un saludo!

----------


## subcanaria

alucino con la noticia Maestro PULGAS... 
¿¿¿21 añazos??     
8(

un abrazo!
pepe

----------


## uciel

Bueno, creo que hay dos razones para entender semejante desastre.
Una es que la chica sufra de problemas mentales y no haya tomado conciencia de lo que podía pasar. (Creo que ésta es la única que justificaría el hecho).
Y la otra, con todo respeto hacia su familia, es que esta mujer es una gran pelotuda (insulto), perdón al foro por la mala palabra. Pero creo que es la pura verdad. Gracias.

----------


## pableton

Aunque esto suene muy simplón, el que es idiota  a los 30, lo es a los 3 y los será a los 50.

A los niños no les vas a hacer cuchillas de afeitar en la boca, es evidente, pero eso no quiere decir que en tu espectáculo no pueda existir una espada, fuego o algo similar. Creo que el sentido común y los matices son muy importantes. Un niño de 5 años que imita a Batman y salta de una azotea no está bien. Tengo una hija pequeña y te puedo asegurar que empiezan a comprender los peligros muy pronto.

Ejemplo de la teoría de la Gestalt. Pon a un niño a gatear sobre una superficie de cristal elevada opaca que a mitad del recorrido se vuelve transparente. Cuando el bebé de un año o menos llega a la parte transparente se detiene por miedo a caer al vacío. También, en general (y digo en generl, ojo, no fomento estos experimentos) la mayoría de los niños huyen instintivamente del fuego sin haberse quemado previamente. Bien es que algunos se tiran a apagar las velas de la tarta con las manos.

Yo sigo defendiendo el papel de la boca (siempre que no sea tragándose algo primero para luego sacar el papel)

----------


## Ravenous

> A mí lo que más me sorprende es que a los 21 años no se haya dado cuenta todavía de que...
> 
> 
> 
> ... Un vaso de plástico no se debe calentar, y menos con productos alcohólicos o aceitosos en su interior.
> Pero, si eso lo hace una chica de 21 años por imitación, ¿qué no intentará un peque con 8?


Pues discrepo totalmente, la noticia no me parece merecedora de esta comparación. De hecho, no me parece ni merecedora de ser considerada ni noticia, ni periodismo, ni leches en vinagre. Es escueta y vaga, no cita fuente ninguna, y la comparación parece cogida al vuelo probablemente de algún comentario irónico de alguien que estuviera en el lugar, puede que un bombero, incluso. ¿De donde han sacado que dicho experimento lo haya cogido la chica de esos libros o películas? ¿Lo ha dicho ella? ¿Les suena de haberlo leido? ¿se lo ha dicho al periodista su hijo pequeño? Quizá a la chica le gusta la química, o quería ver qué pasaba, todos hemos trasteado con cosas así, al menos yo (que hago pólvora y cochinadas varias desde los15 años). Está claro que usar el vaso de plástico fue un error de principiante, pero de ahí a llamarla como quiera que la llameis...

Es que estas cosas me enervan. Personalmente estoy hasta los huevos de ser perseguido por los medios de comunicación por ser jugador de rol, con información no contrastada, comparaciones desafortunadas (en el mejor de los casos), venganzas personales, criminalización de una actividad lúdica y cultural, y periodistas con las ganas de trabajar de una marmota en invierno. Y esto me parece ni más ni menos que el mismo perro con distinto collar. Es decir, una chapuza.


PD: para el que piense que exagero, que lea un poco de esto: http://bibliotecadecartago.es/foros/...php?f=8&t=7439

----------


## darigp

> Es que estas cosas me enervan. Personalmente estoy hasta los huevos de ser perseguido por los medios de comunicación por ser jugador de rol


Y que lo digas Ravenous, noticias asi rozan lo absurdo. Personálmente me planteé que si millones y millones de niños y adultos han leido eso pero solo unos pocos (quiza solo esa) han llevado a cabo ese experimento será por algo (y no creo que haya tenido que ver con la lectura de Harry Potter). Creo que una noticia así sin un buen perfil psicológico de la protagonista no tiene ningún fundamento.

Un saludo

----------


## pableton

Estoy con Ravenous too

Y es e tipo de generalización es un coñazo

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡¡Rowling a la hoguera!!! :302:  :302:  :302: 


(Es broma ¿eh?).

----------


## Biondi

Lamentable...
Adjunto otra noticia

....a las 15:35, feneció Codey Porter, de 10 años, en la localidad norteamericana de Everett. Durante el pasado sábado, Codey jugaba con 5 niños en un parque de arena cuando les pidió que le enterraran la cabeza en un agujero de 25 cm de profundidad, que más tarde cubrirían.

Según declaraciones de su hermanastro, cuyos hijos jugaban con Codey, el niño trataba de recrear una técnica que vio en el anime Naruto: el sarcófago de arena de Gaara. Cuando los niños notaron el peligro, acudieron al auxilio de los adultos y Codey fue reanimado para ser trasladado al Hospital Infantil de Seattle, donde días más tarde moriría debido a una insuficiencia respiratoria(...)
Fuente: http://www.misiontokyo.com/index.php...ingle&ide=2569

----------


## Ravenous

> Cuando los niños notaron el peligro, acudieron al auxilio de los adultos ...


He aquí una pequeña demostración del asunto tratado. Un elemento defectuoso de entre unos cuantos. ¿El problema está en el niño o en el estímulo imitado? me parece que queda claro.

(y si en vez de la técnica chupiguay de los dibujos animados, lo que estaba haciendo fuera imitar a una avestruz, ¿deberíamos empeñarnos que que se cierren los zoos, y dejen de rodarse y emitirse documentales sobre las avestruces?)

----------


## Biondi

Imagina que intenten volar como un ave, o echarse al agua como un pez o escupir fuego como un dragón, ¡colgarse de las ventanas como el hombre araña!

Creo que existe un punto donde los niños se dan cuenta de que están haciendo algo extrañadamente "tonto" y que no podrán realizar lo que querían con el resultado esperado, y es aquí donde vuelven a la REALIDAD, solo que a veces es ya muy tarde.

----------


## darigp

A lo largo de la historia cientos de reyes y monarcas de todo tipo han sido asesinados y nadie le ha echado la culpa al ajedrez... :07: 

Prohibamos el ajedrez!!!!!!!!!! (no encuentro el emoticono con el cartel de sarcasmo, estaría bien tener uno)

----------


## Pulgas

Veamos, veamos.
El factor "imitación" en la infancia existe. Es más, es una de las características de la evolución-maduración de los peques.Que un elemento imite algo potencialmente peligroso, no significa que toda la especie lo vaya a hacer. ¡Faltaría más!El problema que le veo al asunto (por eso nos pasamos horas discutiéndolo) no está en la utilización de "X" materiales o técnicas que pueden llegar a ser peligrosas, sino en la desdramatización del peligro (ahí es donde fallan muchos magos infantiles). A priori no estoy ni a favor ni en contra del papel de boca: según la manera en la que se utilice puede ser una gozada o una aberración.Este hilo y la discusión generada a partir de la noticia publicada, perdió vigencia hace mucho. Es un ejemplo que fue publicado en noviembre (hace casi tres meses) cuando estábamos discutiendo cuestiones similares. Mirarlo fuera de ese contexto no tiene ningún sentido.La noticia, con independencia de su calidad informativa, a mí me sirve para rebatir determinados argumentos (por eso fue colgada en su día) que defienden que con el simple aviso a los niños de "no hagáis esto en casa" ya limpiamos nuestra conciencia.Nuestra responabilidad como magos infantiles (recordad que la conversación se encuadra en el subforo de magia infantil) es la de proteger a todos los asistentes a nuestro espectáculo (sin excluir a los que "tienen problemas"). Si alguien no lo entiende así, por favor, que se dedique a hacer magia a los chimpancés (en YouTube hay ejemplos muy simpáticos).

----------


## darigp

> Veamos, veamos.
> El problema que le veo al asunto (por eso nos pasamos horas discutiéndolo) no está en la utilización de "X" materiales o técnicas que pueden llegar a ser peligrosas, sino en la desdramatización del peligro (ahí es donde fallan muchos magos infantiles). A priori no estoy ni a favor ni en contra del papel de boca: según la manera en la que se utilice puede ser una gozada o una aberración.Nuestra responabilidad como magos infantiles (recordad que la conversación se encuadra en el subforo de magia infantil) es la de proteger a todos los asistentes a nuestro espectáculo (sin excluir a los que "tienen problemas"). Si alguien no lo entiende así, por favor, que se dedique a hacer magia a los chimpancés (en YouTube hay ejemplos muy simpáticos).


Desconocia lo de que provenia de ese hilo. Creo que tienes razón Fernando, lo has argumentado perfectamente. Esta claro que existe el factor imitación en la infancia, al fin y al cabo están en una etapa de la vida en la que todo lo que ves es parte de tu aprendizaje.

Lo de la desdramatización del peligro como lo has contado también lo veo un problema. Yo tengo la opinión de que cuando estes con niños cerca tienes siempre una responsabilidad frente a su educación. Pero vamos, la cosa es que yo creo que es algo que se deberia ver de una forma mas general porque a mi manera de ver hay dos tipos de influencia, directa e indirecta:

-La directa que es cuando se fijan en un hecho concreto y puntual y aqui podriamos meter lo del papel en la boca, lo del experimento de la noticia, lo del que intenta volar creyendose Superman e incluso casos mas graves como los de esos niños que llegan a hacer atrocidades como la del instituto Columbine. La cosa es que son casos muy aislados, estadisticamente insignificativos. También parecen estar acompañados de algún tipo de trastorno mental por lo menos una alteración de la realidad bastante seria.

-La indirecta es en mi opinión mucho mas preocupante. Es el comportamiento que los niños asimilan como natural debido al día a día de la gente que los rodea. Hay muchos ejemplos de cosas que no es bueno hacer delante de los niños y que estos suelen ver bastante a menudo como fumar, hablar a voces o con tacos, ver beber en exceso... Esas son cosas que les pueden hacer caer en muy malos hábitos. Tambien está la influencia social, los niños ven en la tele a diario como se gana la vida mucha gente sin dar un palo al agua (especiálmente en los programas del corazon) y cada vez son menos los que creen en el esfuerzo y en el trabajo para alcanzar sus metas y esto acabará siendo un problema serio.

Vamos, que no me parece tan peligroso que Superman vuele como que la tónica general de que casi todos sus héroes de peliculas y series e incluso gente que les rodea y lo que ven en los telediarios resuelvan sus problemas con la violencia. El problema principal creo que esta en la actitud. Puede que algún niño tenga la ocurrencia de imitar uno de mis juegos y se haga daño pero me preocupa mucho mas el que me vean fumar (ya no fumo pero antes si) o ponerme agresivo en una discursión o que me vean tomarme unas copitas de mas fuera del escenario.

Eso no significa que, como bien has apuntado Fernando, si haces algo que pueda conllevar un riesgo no haya que tener cuidado y ser responsables. En el caso de magia infantil, el hecho de que ellos vean de cerca como haces una cosa así puede tener muchas mas posibilidades de que ellos crean que es posible y animarse a hacerlo. Pero vamos, el caso ese de la noticia yo creo tiene que ver mas con un problema en la chica, una alteración de su percepción de la realidad, una falta de atención o alguna otra cosa...

Un saludo

----------

